# Can someone please tell me the difference between SS vs. SS+?



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you shrimp experts can tell me the difference between SS and SS+? I know the differences between A,S, SS and SSS but I'm rather confused as to what makes a CRS just an SS vs. an SS+? Thanks so much. 


Laura


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

ss means hinomaru - 1 red circle on the back
ss+ is a modified hinomaru - with a white line through the red circle, making it into a "no entry" sign.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

any pics? im confuse too


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Some old pictures of my shrimpies

SS+ "no entry"









SS hinomaru


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks Leon! I just thought those were just different kinds but all still considered SS. So is a double hinomaru considered a SS+ then?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> I was wondering if any of you shrimp experts can tell me the difference between SS and SS+? I know the differences between A,S, SS and SSS but I'm rather confused as to what makes a CRS just an SS vs. an SS+? Thanks so much.
> 
> Laura


And here I thought it was just the "+" sign


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> Thanks Leon! I just thought those were just different kinds but all still considered SS. So is a double hinomaru considered a SS+ then?


anytime Laura.
you see, the double hinomaru consists of two red circles on the back (one near the tail). So the above two pictures are all "double hino's". It has nothing to do with grading in terms of SS+/SS. The main concern is whether you have a "no entry" sign or not. Having said that, a double hinomaru is valued over a regular hinomaru (because there is less red)

This is not my picture but you can see that there's only one distinct red circle. i.e. regular hinomaru


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

what about the difference of s and s+?thanks leon


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> what about the difference of s and s+?thanks leon


LOL..np
I think s grades are distinctively more white than A grades (A grades are with less white coverage); but they still consist of 4 bands or 3 bands. In general, if you find a 3 band/4 band with no cracked or faded white, then it should be an S grade. It's all subjective.

S+ is a big step up from S grades. They have patterns such as tiger tooth and narrow v-bands.

check out planetinverts.com


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh really, I thought the way to tell the difference was that:
If it's some one else's shrimp. It's an SS. It's it's your shrimp, it's SS+ 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Oh really, I thought the way to tell the difference was that:
> If it's some one else's shrimp. It's an SS. It's it's your shrimp, it's SS+


in regards to that, I would look at all of my shrimp and say that I have tiger+ shrimps LOL


----------

